#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  Why are there few women oriented movies in Tamil industry?

## Shana

As far as we have seen, the rate of women-oriented movies is very less compared to the male stars and their movies. Even if there is such a movie, only the most established actresses take it upon themselves to do it. Are other actresses not very well accepted or trusted enough to get profit from such movies?

What do you think is the reason for the flops of those women-oriented movies from ordinary actresses?

----------


## Assassin

> As far as we have seen, the rate of women-oriented movies is very less compared to the male stars and their movies. Even if there is such a movie, only the most established actresses take it upon themselves to do it. Are other actresses not very well accepted or trusted enough to get profit from such movies?
> 
> What do you think is the reason for the flops of those women-oriented movies from ordinary actresses?


These days women oriented movies becomes on of the trend in tamil movies industry. People focus on story rather than the actor is a good sign. Whatever it's tamil industry come up with some mivies like AJ do in Hollywood that's my wish.

----------


## Moana

> As far as we have seen, the rate of women-oriented movies is very less compared to the male stars and their movies. Even if there is such a movie, only the most established actresses take it upon themselves to do it. Are other actresses not very well accepted or trusted enough to get profit from such movies?
> 
> What do you think is the reason for the flops of those women-oriented movies from ordinary actresses?


I guess the audience's expectation is something different, that is why most female-oriented movies are really flopping, however, there are certain female-oriented movies which has received huge hits.

----------


## Moana

> These days women oriented movies becomes on of the trend in tamil movies industry. People focus on story rather than the actor is a good sign. Whatever it's tamil industry come up with some mivies like AJ do in Hollywood that's my wish.


The culture is another factor as well I guess, in Hollywood female actresses are given more priority to the way they act than for their looks.

----------


## Bhavya

> As far as we have seen, the rate of women-oriented movies is very less compared to the male stars and their movies. Even if there is such a movie, only the most established actresses take it upon themselves to do it. Are other actresses not very well accepted or trusted enough to get profit from such movies?
> 
> What do you think is the reason for the flops of those women-oriented movies from ordinary actresses?


As Assassin said above, Our Tamil audience now gives more important to stories rather than actors or so if the story is promising the film will definitely get success no matter who is the actresses is.

----------

